Ask HN: If you hate email (email itself not email clients). Why? - hackerjoker
======
makecheck
\- E-mail can be spoofed (authenticity not guaranteed) and lacks other
elements of security such as a widely-supported encryption method.

\- The only thing you need in order to spam somebody is their address, and
there is no real defense aside from performing server-melting numbers of
computations to analyze E-mails. The lack of authenticity (above) is also a
factor.

\- E-mail was never really designed for many of the things it is now used for,
requiring a lot of tricks for it to work at all. This also contributes to
inefficiencies in processing E-mail data that a different protocol/format
would avoid.

\- These deficiencies have led in part to a lot of centralization that is not
desirable. For instance, it would be preferable if people could easily run
their own E-mail servers but due to the chances of spam, etc. a lot of E-mail
will _not_ be routed correctly if you do.

------
Piskvorrr
Why do I hate it? Let me count the ways:
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/3905805/19746](http://stackoverflow.com/a/3905805/19746)

And then multiply it by two, because the woes of email from the _user_ side
are just as horrible as what I've written from the _developer_ perspective.

